# من صرخة جوه صدرى ونهر من الدموع  ( ذكرى الاربعين لى عمى الشهيد فوزى مريد فارس )



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

* من صرخة جوه صدرى         ونهر من      الدموع     *
*     وده كان امرك ياربى         واحنا      علينا الخضوع     *
*     مشيت يا اغلى الحبايب         وفراقك      كان صعيب     *
*     ومين بعدك فاضلى         يكون شمسى      وضلى     *
*     مابقاش ليه حبيب     *
*     مافيش غيرك يا ربى         يا وعدنا      بالملكوت*
*     وان كان ده اختيارك         ميبقاش ده      اسمه موت*
*     انما انتقال يا غالى لحضن ربنا             وانصرنا يوم نشوفك نتقابل كلنا     *
*     من غير حزن وسكون وبموت يسوع عشانا              ودمه اللى نصرنا     *
*     الموت نفسه يموت الموت نفسه يموت*
*     اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه
الوداع يا عمى الشهيد حقيقى مفتفدينك منكل قلوبنا
صلى علشان يا شهيد ربنا يسوع المسيح

عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى "
ليس لنا أيها الأحباء اى عزاء بعيداً عن رب السماء وإله الفداء
الرب يعطينا جميعاً كل عزاء فى وقت الحزن والشقاء*






[YOUTUBE]K5cKownriZA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يصبرك و يعزيك
مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا
تعيشوا و تفتكروا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

تعيش وتفتكر
وربنا يصبرك


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ربنا يصبرك و يعزيك
> مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا
> تعيشوا و تفتكروا


*اشكرك ويعزيكى
وصلىمن اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*تعيش وتفتكر 
ادعو الرب يسوع المسيح يسكب فى قلوبكم تعزية وصبر لكى يصبركم على فراقه امين*


----------



## aalyhabib (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*أخي  الحبيب  سمير*

*الرب  قادر  يعزيكم  جميعا  .. أسره .. أقارب .. أصدقاء*
*كما  ذكرت  الكلمات .. ليس  هو  موت  بل  أنتقال  من  عالم  الشقاء*
*إلي  عالم  الراحه*

*رحم  الله  الشهيد  **فوزي  مريد  فارس   *

*الرب  ينيح  نفسه  في  أحضان  الآباء  القديسين*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الرب يعزيكم ويصبركم
الرب ينيح نفسه في أحضان القديسين​


----------



## اليعازر (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يعزيكم ويصبركم 

تعازيي الحارة.

.


----------



## أَمَة (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*ليكن ذكره مؤبداً*
*وروحه في مكان نير حيث لا وجع ولا حزن ولا تنهد*

*الرب يصبرك يا سمير*
*ويصبر اهله واصحابه*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يرحمه ويصبرك ويصبر اهله
هو في مكان احسن بكتيـر .. يابخته


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*فى الفردوس مع أحباؤه أيراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب
ليذكرنا أمامعرش النعمه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

زكري الصديق تدوم الي الابد
تعيشسو ا وتفتكروا 
للاسرة خالص العزاء 
وللشهيد الر حمة 
ربنا يعزيكم

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يعزيكم ويصبركم على فراقه يا سمير 
وتعيشوا وتفتكروا 
*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 سبتمبر 2013)

تعيش وتفتكر اخي الغالي

حينئذ يضيئون الابرار في ملكوت ابيهم

اهديلك مقولتي

طلعه الفردوس سماه

بدل ما يعاني المرار والعذاب

هايرجعه القدوس معاه

تاني مع الابرار عا السحاب

عشت في كنف يسوع


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*من المؤكد أنه مع القديسين والأبرار
طوباه ....
فقد قدم حياته لكونه مسيحى*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الرب يعزيك ويصبرك


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> تعيش وتفتكر
> وربنا يصبرك


 
*اشكرك ويعزيكى
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *تعيش وتفتكر
> ادعو الرب يسوع المسيح يسكب فى قلوبكم تعزية وصبر لكى يصبركم على فراقه امين*



*اشكرك ويعزيكى
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *أخي  الحبيب  سمير*
> 
> *الرب  قادر  يعزيكم  جميعا  .. أسره .. أقارب .. أصدقاء*
> *كما  ذكرت  الكلمات .. ليس  هو  موت  بل  أنتقال  من  عالم  الشقاء*
> ...



*اشكرك ويعزيك
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الرب يعزيكم ويصبركم
> الرب ينيح نفسه في أحضان القديسين​



*اشكرك ويعزيك
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> ربنا يعزيكم ويصبركم
> 
> تعازيي الحارة.
> 
> .



*اشكرك ويعزيك
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2013)

البقية فى حياتك  سمير 
ربنا يصبركم ويعزيكم ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

تعيش وتفتكر ياسمير
وربنا يصبركم علي فراقه
ويعزيكم ياارب​


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يصبرك و يصبر اهله

و تعيش و تفتكر


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> *ليكن ذكره مؤبداً*
> *وروحه في مكان نير حيث لا وجع ولا حزن ولا تنهد*
> 
> *الرب يصبرك يا سمير*
> *ويصبر اهله واصحابه*​



*اشكرك ويعزيكى
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ربنا يرحمه ويصبرك ويصبر اهله
> هو في مكان احسن بكتيـر .. يابخته



*اشكرك ويعزيك
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *فى الفردوس مع أحباؤه أيراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب
> ليذكرنا أمامعرش النعمه*​



*اشكرك ويعزيك
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> زكري الصديق تدوم الي الابد
> تعيشسو ا وتفتكروا
> للاسرة خالص العزاء
> وللشهيد الر حمة
> ...



*اشكرك ويعزيك
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ربنا يعزيكم ويصبركم على فراقه يا سمير
> وتعيشوا وتفتكروا
> *​



*اشكرك ويعزيكى
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> تعيش وتفتكر اخي الغالي
> 
> حينئذ يضيئون الابرار في ملكوت ابيهم
> 
> ...



*اشكرك ويعزيك
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من المؤكد أنه مع القديسين والأبرار
> طوباه ....
> فقد قدم حياته لكونه مسيحى*​



*اشكرك ويعزيك
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يعزيك ويصبرك



*اشكرك ويعزيك
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> البقية فى حياتك  سمير
> ربنا يصبركم ويعزيكم ​



*اشكرك ويعزيكى
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تعيش وتفتكر ياسمير
> وربنا يصبركم علي فراقه
> ويعزيكم ياارب​



*اشكرك ويعزيكى
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ربنا يصبرك و يصبر اهله
> 
> و تعيش و تفتكر



*اشكرك ويعزيك
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

المفروض نباركلك مش نعزيك 
لأنك لك شفيع قوى فى السما 
لأن الشهدا مكانتهم افضل من القديسين 
اذكرنا يا شهيد امام عرش النعمه


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> المفروض نباركلك مش نعزيك
> لأنك لك شفيع قوى فى السما
> لأن الشهدا مكانتهم افضل من القديسين
> اذكرنا يا شهيد امام عرش النعمه


*اصبح عمى شهيد
ولينا اب كاهن بركة ايضا
يا سلام على النعمة الكبيرة دى
انا لااستحق بامانة 
نشكر ربنا على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال
وبنشكر ربنا على كل شى*

*واشكرك على ردك وربنا يعزيكى
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا صبرك سموره 
وتعيش وتفتكر
ويجعلها اخر الاحزان
​


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*مع المسيح افضل جدا *
*هو في مكان مبسوط فيه وفرحان *
*وزمانه قاعد مع الشهداء والقديسن والابرار *
*ويارتني كنت انا مكانه *
*متزعلش يا سمير *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يعزيك يا سمير و يعزى كل الأسرة*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

تعيش وتفتكر ياسمير
مع المسيح افضل جدا


----------



## tamav maria (26 سبتمبر 2013)

تعيشوا وتفتكرو ياسمير
ربنا ينيح روحه في فردوس النعيم


----------



## Bent el Massih (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يعزيكم اخي الغالي ويصبركم
مع المسيح ذاك افضل​*


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ربنا صبرك سموره
> وتعيش وتفتكر
> ويجعلها اخر الاحزان
> ​


*اشكرك ويعزيكى
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *مع المسيح افضل جدا *
> *هو في مكان مبسوط فيه وفرحان *
> *وزمانه قاعد مع الشهداء والقديسن والابرار *
> *ويارتني كنت انا مكانه *
> *متزعلش يا سمير *​


*اشكرك ويعزيك
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ربنا يعزيك يا سمير و يعزى كل الأسرة*


*اشكرك ويعزيكى
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> تعيش وتفتكر ياسمير
> مع المسيح افضل جدا


*اشكرك ويعزيكى
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> تعيشوا وتفتكرو ياسمير
> ربنا ينيح روحه في فردوس النعيم


*اشكرك ويعزيكى
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ربنا يعزيكم اخي الغالي ويصبركم
> مع المسيح ذاك افضل​*


*اشكرك ويعزيكى
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## max mike (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*لانه لا يكون موت لعبيدك بل هو انتقال

الرب يعزيكم​*


----------



## mary naeem (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يصبرك و يعزيك
مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *لانه لا يكون موت لعبيدك بل هو انتقال
> 
> الرب يعزيكم​*


*اشكرك ويعزيك
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> ربنا يصبرك و يعزيك
> مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا


*اشكرك ويعزيكى
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## happy angel (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا
ربنا يصبرك و يعزيك*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

happy angel قال:


> *مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا
> ربنا يصبرك و يعزيك*​


*اشكرك ويعزيكى وصلى من اجلى ومن اجلنا*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (27 سبتمبر 2013)

تعيش وتفتكر ياسمير 
اصبح لك شفيع فى السماء يشعر بك ويطلب عنك


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> تعيش وتفتكر ياسمير
> اصبح لك شفيع فى السماء يشعر بك ويطلب عنك


*اشكرك ويعزيك
وصلى من اجل ضعفى ومن اجلنا*


----------

